# Exhaust recomendations



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a lightly cam'd 400 with Hooker headders and 3" hooker Aero chamber mufflers about 2.5' off the headder. THe exhaust ends about right under the back seat. 

The car is too loud for my liking. I'm going to run 3" out the back but was wondering if I should get the pypes x exhaust or go for straight flow with some cherry bomb/glass packs in front to quiet it down a bit. I'm not looking for max power. I just don't want to wake up the neighbors at night when I'm pulling in.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MY 70' has a Pypes Pro Street 3" x pipe set up with the reducers at the tip. It's ungodly loud. The previous owner had it installed. It does sound good though, but it does wear on your nerves after a bit. When I drive past cemeteries the residents chase me away. I have no plans to change them out though I get compliments from many on them. I always liked the sound of flowmasters on these cars. Glass packs and cherry bombs are definitely the nostalgia sound though.


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

I've got a 67 with stock exhaust manifold and glass packs. I think it sounds good, but the wife says it's way too loud. I have thought about some flowmasters, but they make several varieties and I don't know which to get. I don't want to wake the dead but I want "some" muscle car sound. Any ideas?


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I want to quiet mine down a good amount, so I was thinking of combining the straight-flow cherry bombs with the hookers already on the car. Since both are fairly free-flow, I'm thinking it will quell the noise somewhat but keep the flow fairly strong. Anyone else have this sort of combination-type exhaust?


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ So you want to use the glass packs as resonators.

I've seen that type of set up on early mustangs, don't know what it'll do to your sound.

As for Rockdoc's q, yeah, there's a lot of different Flowmaster models for sure. Delta Flows are the loudest. The American Thunder system is a good mid range alternative. It rumbles, but won't make your ears bleed.

Another good alternative is the Magnaflow system, which will give you a reasonable volume and more classic muscle car type tone as opposed to the chambered Flowmaster sound.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

yes to adding the glass packs.we have a 6.o in the suburban. added magna flow exhaust. left the cats. sounds great. throttle response picked up. we hooked up the trailer for a 5 hour drive. . the drone was unbeliveable. we pulled over and put our earplugs in.. i added a 3 inch inlet and outlet 24 inch glass pack to the very end of the exhaust, painted it barbecue high temp black and it has the perfect sound. you of course will need shorter ones . ours are thrush. cherry bomb is a good choice now also


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

So you added them after the muffler? I was thinking I should add mine just after the headder before the muffler, as there's virtually no room after the bend for the axle.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Petey D said:


> ^ So you want to use the glass packs as resonators.



Pretty much. I have four goals.

1. Use the new Hooker Aero Chambers that came with the car. (No sense in buying a whole new exhaust if I don't have to)

2. Find an inexpensive way to reduce the loudness but not too much

3. Try to keep as much flow as possible.

4. Easy to configure/install

I think the glasspacks/cherry bombs/thrush type will help me achieve the goals. I'm just not sure quite where to put them.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have hooker headers, 2.5" pipes, H pipe and the hooker mufflers under the backseat. then 2.5" pipe up and over the rear end and exiting under the rear bumper. The exhaust is not at all too loud. Just the perfect deep rumble. 389, edelbrok cam and intake. A very reputable exhaust shop even explained how a couple of feet of pipe after the muffler helps smooth out the exhuast waves and isn't bad, it actually helps.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

topfuel67 said:


> A very reputable exhaust shop even explained how a couple of feet of pipe after the muffler helps smooth out the exhuast waves and isn't bad, it actually helps.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Based on the last two posts, I'll go with the H-pipe and the full exhaust and see how I like it. If it's still too much, adding the glass packs before the muffler shouldn't be too much trouble or expense. Thanks all. :cheers


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ An X pipe costs the same as an H, but will equalize exhaust pressure better so the car'll run better all around.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

:agree

But it would be harder to add the glass packs if I decided to later.


----------

